# Paul Dawson



## IcemanSK (Feb 17, 2010)

I just received word that a long time friend, Paul Dawson, died today at the age of 36 from complications from Lou Gherig's disease. 

Paul was an amazingly funny, & bright guy who could win over anyone & make them laugh. Before his illness, he could work wonders with engines & was fascinated by how things work. When he was in his early 20's, he was a mechanic on the Fuji blimp. 

I first met Paul when he was the 14 year old brother of two dear college friends. He became a great friend to me as well. He will be missed by everyone he ever met.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2010)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, Ice.

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Feb 18, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 18, 2010)

.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

